
Show HN: OKR Example Directory – Incl. Roles Like DevOps, VP Eng, etc. - brennanm
https://soapboxhq.com/goal-examples
======
brennanm
Direct link if you want to skip straight to engineering examples:
[https://soapboxhq.com/goal-examples/engineering](https://soapboxhq.com/goal-
examples/engineering)

The examples are actually in our app (Soapbox) but we decided to surface them
publicly as a resource for anyone to use whenever they do goals.

Hoping it's valuable for inspiration

------
irogi
This is awesome! Would love to see ML eng OKRs in the future as well.

Sharing this with my team and bookmarking.

~~~
brennanm
Absolutely. We're working on adding more and more!

------
jaygadi
This is great!

------
h5amin
180+!!! Wild.

